# Andy James Shred Guitar DVD's



## ryan9896 (Mar 1, 2011)

so i just wanted to fill people in on this gem i have stumbled upon....

feel like you are stuck in a rut with your guitar playing?? tired of practicing the same things or feeling like your as good as you are gonna get?? YOU NEED ONE OF THESE DVD COURSES!!!

i finally received my "Learn Shred Guitar in 6 Weeks" DVD set by Andy James, and i am beyond impressed with it after one day. i have been playing guitar for 15 years, and i consider my rythym skills to be 100% and my lead skills to be about 50%. i know a few different scales, i can alternate pick, i can hammer on & pull off, and i can tap (a little).

i popped in the first DVD, and within 10min, i was shredding up & down the first position pentatonic scale faster than ever!!!!! (and i learned this scale about 10 years ago) he shows you the scale in each position throughout the 6 weeks, and shows you 3 nice sequences you can use in those positions on each DVD. he also mentions expression notes to end a sequence on, which is awesome!!! finally, each week he teaches you a few popular riffs from famous guitar palyers who highlight those scale positions and sequences he just taught you. the presentation of these DVD's is excellant, very straight forward, good pace so you don't feel overwhelmed, and just what you need to put you over the edge and get you learning some new tricks and material.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Andy James is AMAZING. Check out Sacred Mother Tongue as well as his solo CDs. Wow.


----------



## flo (Mar 1, 2011)

I just checked him out at youtube. I've nerver heard a man with no hair play that well, and believe in every word you say!


----------



## ryan9896 (Mar 1, 2011)

i have listened to sacred mother tongue, they do rip!!!! but andy just makes his soloing look effortless, and honestly, after my first lesson on the DVD, i can see how he does it. i am very excited to get through this course, cuz i really feel like i progressed more in a half hour than i would have in 6 months on my own. i want to understand the shredding along with physically being able to shred, and i can tell this DVD is pointing me in the right direction. i like his hairband trick too, it really cuts down on the open string "twangs" and unwanted notes peeking through. it's especially a great recording trick to help clean things up. Andy is definately a shred legend.

i really like the backing tracks provided on each DVD, for jamming purposes and for timing improvement.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 1, 2011)

One of my favorite players. I have a couple of his instructional DVDs (one is based all on tapping, I forgot the name of the other one)
He's a great player, deserves much more recognition than he gets (IMO).


----------



## ryan9896 (Mar 1, 2011)

and if you search "andy james contest entry" you can watch all these people (kids & adults) who lay down a 3 minute solo over one of his provided backing tracks. you will be amazed at what these people can do, all of which are graduates of his shred guitar 6 week lesson. the winner was a 14/15 year old kid who absolutely sets his neck on fire!!!! that's what sold me on it....cuz here i am, 27 years old, playing guitar for 15 years, and this kid was putting my lead playing TO SHAME!!!!!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Mar 1, 2011)

whats the song in the video called? i must find tabs and learn that tapping part.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 1, 2011)

The man is insanely good, one of the cleanest players I have ever heard and a ridiculously good ear for melody


----------



## ryan9896 (Mar 1, 2011)

flo said:


> I just checked him out at youtube. I've nerver heard a man with no hair play that well, and believe in every word you say!





careful......i shave my head too


----------



## flo (Mar 1, 2011)

ryan9896 said:


> careful......i shave my head too


Sorry, I'm just trying to be silly
The only other very great guitarplayer I recall without hair is Joe Satriani... Amongst drummers, singers and bassists it seems to be much more common to have short/no hair than amongst shredders, no idea why


----------



## Unto The Sky (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a few of his dvds. The shred guitar in 6 weeks definitely helped me break into lead guitar territory. Some very useful ideas in there


----------



## ryan9896 (Mar 1, 2011)

it's all good, i understand the humor in it.....i just could never pull off the long hair head banger look. i was actually surprised at his overall look as well, not your typical shred guitarist appearance!!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 1, 2011)

ryan9896 said:


> careful......i shave my head too


 
Ditto!


----------



## Fantomas (Mar 1, 2011)

Got those learn to shred in 6 weeks DVD as well.
Took me 6 weeks to get the first riff up to speed  Well, the 2 note per string bit, apparently I've always only played those runs at 3 notes per string.



Check out his Paul Gilbert DVD as well, inspiring piece of music on there

Here:


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 1, 2011)

flo said:


> I just checked him out at youtube. I've nerver heard a man with no hair play that well, and believe in every word you say!


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 1, 2011)

Ha! The '80s never really went away. The conversation strays from guitar technique to "what kind of hair this shredder has."

Thanks for turning me on to this Andy James guy!


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 2, 2011)

flo said:


> Sorry, I'm just trying to be silly
> The only other very great guitarplayer I recall without hair is Joe Satriani... Amongst drummers, singers and bassists it seems to be much more common to have short/no hair than amongst shredders, no idea why



cuz - they are to busy playing!


----------



## ryan9896 (Apr 12, 2011)

here is an update to this thread.....i went through the week 1 DVD a couple times, and spent about 2 weeks just practicing what i learned, and really making sure i was comfortable before moving on to the week 2 DVD. here is an example of one of the sequences i learned in week one, just to show everyone what this course is all about.


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 12, 2011)

devils day is where it starts, climaxes, and ends with james. that song made him IMO the best guitarist i have ever heard. he fuckin awesome.


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 12, 2011)

in the wake of chaos,


----------



## Out of this Swirled (Apr 12, 2011)

Check this one out from Andy,

he is insane and a nice guy to boot, also have a look at his warm up at blackstar his playing goes from crazy to insane.


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 13, 2011)

Fantomas said:


> Got those learn to shred in 6 weeks DVD as well.
> Took me 6 weeks to get the first riff up to speed  Well, the 2 note per string bit, apparently I've always only played those runs at 3 notes per string.
> 
> 
> ...





Anyone know what model LTD that is? Can't really quite tell.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got a bunch of Andy's DVD's (extreme tapping, arpeggios,, metal soloing etc) and they're all great value - I don't rate the Lick Library productions as highly as Rock House but they're still excellent and that aside, Andy is a tremendous player.

Can't wait for his new solo album 

Edit - He does also appear here from time to time and it's well worth checking out the numerous Blackstar product demos that are up on YouTube!


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Apr 13, 2011)

I posted this before....but its just mental enough for a 2nd time round!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 14, 2011)

Does the Shred DVD course focus a lot on alternate picking?


----------



## Zorkuus (Apr 14, 2011)

flo said:


> I just checked him out at youtube. I've nerver heard a man with no hair play that well, and believe in every word you say!


Michael Angelo Batio is bald.


----------



## ryan9896 (Apr 15, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Does the Shred DVD course focus a lot on alternate picking?


 
the week 1 DVD gets into alternate picking almost right away, i am currently in week 2, and there is more alternate picking in that one as well. i'm thinking there will be alternate picking sequence in every DVD. it also has some nice tapping sequences i'm currently working on. the video i posted showing that sequence is an alternate picking sequence, 3 notes per string.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 15, 2011)

ryan9896 said:


> the week 1 DVD gets into alternate picking almost right away, i am currently in week 2, and there is more alternate picking in that one as well. i'm thinking there will be alternate picking sequence in every DVD. it also has some nice tapping sequences i'm currently working on. the video i posted showing that sequence is an alternate picking sequence, 3 notes per string.



Thanks, man !

I might order this. 
I really like the concept, and I do need to constantly work hard on my alternate picking!


----------



## ryan9896 (Apr 15, 2011)

and i'm telling you, a month ago i could not play any progressions as fast as u hear in that video, it's like night and day.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Apr 16, 2011)

flo said:


> Sorry, I'm just trying to be silly
> The only other very great guitarplayer I recall without hair is Joe Satriani...



I give you Marco Sfogli.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 25, 2011)

I ordered the 6 week set the other day. LickLibrary had this special Easter sale offer (buy one DVD-get one free), so I figured that was the perfect time to buy this.

Now I can't wait to get it


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 25, 2011)

now ryan magoo i know we have had our differences in the past but these dvds helped me at on point in time, to help me shred a little more. 

i did lessons 1-5 in one sitting and although i could already shred, i still had fun with this video

this is one of the backing from the dvd i am improving to 



note this was shot forever ago, and its a little messy but whatever


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 28, 2011)

One thing I don't like in this and other lick library's dvd's is the way they explain what they are doing.. It's so freaking boring, couldn't they just put a tab on the video? So we could see the tab at the same time he's playing? And we could pause he video, and learn the exercise from the tab instead of having to listen the player.. 

The dvd's would be shorter in time, and more intuitive(at lest for me).

Sorry for the ranting, but the OP post got me very excited and then when I started to watch the dvd I was like "f*ck no, don't do this to me, f*c*fww*+d+ed**+* bitch)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 28, 2011)

Sadly mate, UK law prohibits the use of tablature owing to a labyrinthine set of copyright laws. The annoying part for me as an ex-reviewer (something like 10+ Lick Library DVD's down the line) is that I completely understand their position with reference to another artist's music but the omission of tab in a video where there's NO original music, OR the original music is owned by the artist performing on the video is utterly baffling. 

Compare to Derryl Gabel or Rock House who variously include GP files, .pdf's AND onscreen tablature..... the difference is night and day.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 28, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> Michael Angelo Batio is bald.



Frank Gambale.

/discussion


----------



## steve1 (Apr 28, 2011)

is this dvd set worth the hefty pricetag? i know its 6 dvds and they've got to make some money, but the price made me wince a little


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 28, 2011)

wow, didn't know that. that explains it... doesn't stop it to be a bit ridiculous though. and in case of pentatonic exercises, and stuff like that, there's no artist to "protect".

I don't know much about Derryl, he seems to have a good legato technique, but his website lessons section, is a bit confusing(I think?)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but would you fine gentlemen mind cluing me in as to who Mr. Andy James is?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Sadly mate, UK law prohibits the use of tablature owing to a labyrinthine set of copyright laws. The annoying part for me as an ex-reviewer (something like 10+ Lick Library DVD's down the line) is that I completely understand their position with reference to another artist's music but the omission of tab in a video where there's NO original music, OR the original music is owned by the artist performing on the video is utterly baffling.
> 
> Compare to Derryl Gabel or Rock House who variously include GP files, .pdf's AND onscreen tablature..... the difference is night and day.


 
No shit? That's fuckin' rough!


----------



## steve1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but would you fine gentlemen mind cluing me in as to who Mr. Andy James is?




He plays in a band called Sacred Mother Tongue, and does some solo albums. Thats all i know really  he seems pretty damn good


----------



## DVRP (Apr 28, 2011)

Andy is ridiculous at guitar. I was watching some videos of him at this years NAMM and goddam can he shred.


----------



## steve1 (Apr 28, 2011)

this is his youtube channel YouTube - floevo&#39;s Channel


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

steve1 said:


> He plays in a band called Sacred Mother Tongue, and does some solo albums. Thats all i know really  he seems pretty damn good



Thank ya


----------

